# Problema con Ruido en un Servo Motor AC de Allen-Bradley



## Hazziel (Oct 10, 2016)

Buenas tardes!
De ante mano muchas gracias por sus aportaciones a la comunidad, quisiera comentar les sobre un problema que tengo con un servo motor el cual es parte de un sistema de rechazo de producto, la problemática que tengo es cuando se conecta un Servo Motor el cual gira y con una pieza de goma adaptada a el golpea un producto cuando este esta en mal estado mandando la a otra banda, siempre y cuando los sensores de inspección de botella manden la señal de rechazo, bueno eso fue para dar una idea de como funciona el sistema en teoría, el problema es cuando conecto el servo motor al sistema, este me genera un pico de ruido de asta 24 volts, el cual el sistema lo lee y lo interpreta como una señal accionando o no el servo siendo este un mal funcionamiento, el sistema y el control funciona bien, solo cuando se conecta el servo motor es cuando aparece este pico de ruido, en un periodo menor a 20 µs 
Quisiera saber como quitar ese pico de ruido generado por el servo motor, pensaba en conectar un condensador cerámico en las terminales del motor, pero no estoy seguro de ello, alguien con mas experiencia con ruido eléctrico o relacionado al tema, quisiera saber tu opinión o si tienes alguna otra idea!
de ante mano agradezco su tiempo y me gustaría mucho que pudieran contestarme!
que tengan un excelente día!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 10, 2016)

Bienvenido !

Éste tema se ha tratado repetidas veces y estaría bueno que usaras el Buscador.

Das muy pocos datos (¿Tensión de alimentación del motor? ¿Tipo de motor?)

Podés ponerle capacitores o filtos de línea. Pero lo principal es que la lógica y el servo no compartan la misma fuente !

Saludos !


----------



## ecotronico (Oct 10, 2016)

Hola

Como dijo DOSMETROS, falta más información...



> este me genera un pico de ruido de asta 24 volts, el cual el sistema lo  lee y lo interpreta como una señal accionando o no el servo siendo este  un mal funcionamiento



¿Ruido adónde? ¿en la red?
¿Tensión de la red, potencia?
¿Adónde va conectado el Servo? ¿tienes un Drive?


----------



## pandacba (Oct 10, 2016)

Como mencionas 24V debe tratarse de un motor de CC, la fuente del motor debería ser totalmene independiente de la fuente de control, si el motor acciona en un modo on/off utilizando optos solucionas en gran medida tu problema, y si es mediante señal, con el opto adecuado también lo solucionas, a veces para este tipo de cosas es preferible utilizar nemática que es mucho más simple y menos costosa, y muy pero muy fácil de implementar


----------



## Hazziel (Oct 12, 2016)

El motor es un Servomotor de AC TL-Series Boletín TLY que se  conecta a un Servovariador de idexado EtherNet/ IP Kinetix 300 junto con 2 equipos de inspección  ( estos deciden si el producto esta en buen estado o no, mandando una señal o pulso al kinetix, accionando el servomotor en caso que el producto este en mal estado).
El servomotor se alimenta de 220V
La señal es de 24V


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 12, 2016)

El servo y los equipos tienen filtro de línea ? 

Todos los equipos están conectados a tierra ?


----------



## Hazziel (Oct 12, 2016)

Si tinen filtro el controlador (kinetix) y todos estan conectados a tierra


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 12, 2016)

El motor no sabés si tiene filtro ?

Probaste agregarle uno ?

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=....1.0....0...1ac.1.34.img..0.1.235.6sgklQkNVFU


----------



## ecotronico (Oct 13, 2016)

Hola a todos



> El motor ess un Servomotor de AC TL-Series Boletín TLY que se  conecta a  un Servovariador


Por lo que cuentas, parece que hay un pico de consumo: alguna bobina o el propio servomotor.
Pero todavía no entiendo a dónde ocurre ese pico ¿en el control de 24V?
¿Tienes un esquema eléctrico del control y de potencia?

Otros detalles:
Ya estaba funcionando, o es un equipo nuevo?
El servovariador, ¿tiene ajuste de rampa de partida?
Por favor revisa eso también, y si tiene ajuste, dale un tiempo más lento para partir.

¿El manual sería este?
http://literature.rockwellautomation.com/idc/groups/literature/documents/um/2097-um001_-en-p.pdf
  Aparecen varios circuitos de ejemplo, como referencia.


----------



## Broker (Oct 23, 2016)

Buenas a todos,
Una pregunta ,dispone el driver de accionamiento de el filtro cem 2097-F1 conectado en la entrada?.
si no es así (normalmente no se pone para ahorrar coste), se debería poner.
Si lo tiene, tienes algún problema con los tierras (he de suponer que los cables de conexión son los que suministra la marca), o que este equipo está generando más ruido del que debería generar, con lo que deberías poner un filtro más restrictivo en la entrada. (Categoría C1).
Saludos.


----------



## Nepper (Oct 31, 2016)

Coincido con ecotronico y DOSMETROS, necesitamos saber como estan conectados los cables.

Por lo que entiendo, el driver tiene una bornera de control, el I/O Conector.

Imagino que el Driver es tonto, y acciona el servo cuando el driver toma una señal de 24V por su una de sus posible 8 entradas digitales.
Esta entrada digital acciona al driver para mover al servo. Vos decis que la señal la envía unos sensores de inspección.

Si el sistema es tan "simple", lo lógico sería pensar que el sensor está directamente cableado al driver, y cuando este se pone en "alto" significa que detectó un producto defectuoso.

Lo que creo que tendrías que hacer en ese caso es conseguirte una fuente de 24V totalmente aparte del resto. NO conectarle la masa.
Con esa fuente de 24 sin masa, alimentas solo los sensores y el "comm" de las entradas del Driver. De esta forma no se te mete ni de casualidad esos picos de tensión.
Por algo te dan el común separado del driver.

El manual lo dice:

IOD Pin Description Signal

26 Digital input group ACOM terminal IN_A_COM
31 Digital input group BCOM terminal IN_B_COM
36 Digital input Group CCOM Terminal IN_C_COM

Fijate cual es la entrada que activa el servo, puede estar en el grupo A, B o C. (donde está cableado el sensor en el driver)
Luego, el [-] de la fuente, lo conectas al comm del grupo donde está la entrada que acciona el servo.
A su vez, el [-] lo conectas al [-] del(los) sensor(es).
El [+] se lo pones solo al(a los) sensor(es). 


Ahora, si el sistema de rechazo lo maneja un PLC y este le pasa por ethernet el arranque al Driver, entonces dudo mucho que sea un problema de ruidos.


----------

